# Σαχλή απορία!



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2009)

Εντάξει, λόγω Σ/Κ έχω μπει σε λιγάκι σαχλό mood, αλλά η ερώτηση προέκυψε από κουβέντα των παιδιών μου: Εσείς λέτε σαχλοκούδουνο ή τσακλοκούδουνο; 
Εγώ λέω το δεύτερο, χωρίς να έχω ποτέ αναρωτηθεί για την ετυμολογία. Το slang.gr λέει οτι το κανονικό είναι το πρώτο και οτι το δεύτερο λέγεται για έμφαση. Εμένα μου πάει και μου φαίνεται σαν ηχοποίητη λέξη από τον ήχο κουδουνιού (εκείνου του μεγάλου για τα πρόβατα!)
Κάτι απορίες που έχω, Παρασκευοβραδιάτικα...


----------



## Costas (Apr 10, 2009)

Σαχλοκούδουνο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2009)

Εγώ λέω και τα δύο με προτίμηση στο δεύτερο αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2009)

Το τσαχλοκούδουνο ή τσακλοκούδουνο δεν το ήξερα καν. Πάντα ήταν μια σύνθετη λέξη με πρώτο συνθετικό το «σαχλό». Το «τσακλο» βέβαια μπορεί να προέρχεται από το «παρτσακλό».


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Apr 10, 2009)

Αυτή η συζήτηση είναι σκέτη τσακλαμάρα! Χε χε χε… (δεν το εννοώ, απλά συνεισφέρω στο …σουκουμούντο).


----------



## sarant (Apr 10, 2009)

Η γυναίκα μου το ξέρει τσακλό-

Εγώ το έμαθα μεγάλος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2009)

Αγνοούσα παντελώς ότι μπορούσε να πει κανείς _τσακλοκούδουνο_. Αν το άκουγα από παιδί θα υπέθετα ότι απλώς δεν το έχει μάθει σωστά (διότι πρόκειται για _σ-_ που γίνεται _τσ-_, κι όχι _ξ-_ ή _ψ-_ τα οποία τα μικρά παιδιά συχνά τα κάνουν _τσ-_). Αν το άκουγα από μεγάλο, το μόνο που θα φανταζόμουν θα 'ταν επίδραση απ' το _(παρ)τσακλό_, όπως είπε ήδη ο nickel.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2009)

Κι εγώ τη λέξη σε μεγάλη ηλικία την πρωτοάκουσα και ήταν σαχλο-


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2009)

Α, με την ευκαιρία: Ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι το _σαχλοκούδουνο_ το γνωρίζω από μικρός (χάρη στη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου, φυσικά).


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 11, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι το ξέρω από μικρός ως τσαχλοκούδουνο... και με _του _και με _χου_. (Αλλά, πάλι, εγώ ένα σωρό πράγματα τα ξέρω στραβά...)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 11, 2009)

Και εγώ το τσακλο- έχω την εντύπωση οτι το ξέρω από τη γιαγιά μου (αλλά κι εκείνη έλεγε πολλά στραβά...)
Σας ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σας σε τόσο σαχλό νήμα...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σας σε τόσο σαχλό νήμα...


Τσαχλυάσαμε!


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 11, 2009)

Εμμμ, εγώ νομίζω ότι το νήμα είναι τσαχλό.


----------

